

Show HN: Httpq – buffer HTTP requests and replay them later - gangster_dave
https://github.com/DavidHuie/httpq

======
fiatjaf
I'm planning to write right now a service that queues a lot of HTTP requests
and them send them all as one. It is curious that you put this here right now.

